# Led Light



## krisdr (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I want to start the first trip in summer with my family. I have a one year son, so I want to prepare everything beforehand.

Please, what can you advice me with the light. It seems that the current battery is weak. I thought that LED lamps can reduce the energy consumption. I need some lamps for reading, kitchen, and ceiling. Also I need a good solution for outdoor light. Who can advice something. The budget is within $200-250.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I installed LED's for every fixture in our last Outback...they give off great amount of light and use a fraction of the power.

Link to Amazon for LED's

I take it you're dry camping? (which is awesome!!) I agree the factory battery is weak. You should consider upgrading to a Trojan T-1275. This should help a LOT. Then when your budget allows, you can add a second Trojan and really enjoy power!! Don't try to combine your current battery with a new Trojan...mixing different types is not a good thing.

Adding a portable solar panel is another great options to help charge up your battery during the day. Generators are nice...but they are over your budget for one that is quiet enough (honda or yamaha)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I purchased all of the LEDs for our trailer on ebay from a seller named 2011_LED based on a recommendation from another Outbacker. The main thing was to get the warm white bulbs. They give about the same color of light that the incandescent bulb do. Below is a list of all of the different bulbs I purchased. I only replaced the bulbs that would pull power from the battery when dry camping. I didn't bother with the running or tail lights because they only use the tow vehicle power

I was able to get the seller to let me buy (2) of these to use for the step lights.

10pcs T10 194 168 W5W 921 Warm White BULB 1-5050 SMD LED LIGHT


----------



## krisdr (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks guys,

I think, there is sense not to change the fixture and just to install the LED bulbs from Amazon. I found several affordable solutions there. However, for the outdoor light I would like something more quality and water-resistant. I found this fixture https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/lighting-fixtures/sensor-light-fixtures/1431490_stl360_rab-lighting/ But I do not know whether it is a suitable variant&#8230;

My wife suggests to take the usual LED lantern.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I might have been the one to start the fulminator on http://stores.ebay.com/duanled2010/ as 2011_LED. As a matter of fact I just bought some more bulbs for a new dining table light fixture. What I like about this vendor is that they list the color temperature and most importantly the LUMENS output (instead of subjective phrases like "SUPER bright!" and "Crystal clear!") for all of their units, and I've found them to pretty accurate. Just take your time reviewing the descriptions!

I'm VERY happy with my new "bulbs" and fixture.


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

Our 2015 Outback Terrain 245TBH has a strip of LED lights under the awning... they work great as an outside light... but we have not tried running them on battery. We always camp where there is electricity as my partner has a CPAP machine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KamperKen said:


> ... but we have not tried running them on battery.


They will work on battery power.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Want to look into this for my 2011 250RS. Not only to save on power when dry camping, to not create heat as well.

My front storage light got bumped on accidently one trip and deformed the plastic it got so hot. Something must of fell over and hit the toggle switch.

Are the posts of a direct bulb replacement? As in unplug the old bulb and put these in. I dont want to replace any fixtures at all, just the bulbs Also, I want to keep the old bulbs when we sell the trailer and put them back in. Bulbs wont matter for resale value


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Most of the time when you pull old the old bulb, it will have a number on the base, like 1115 or the like. Then just take that number and google it -" 1115 LED replacement bulb"

The bulb may look different but the base will be the same. Also look for a site that give color temperature and LUMENS. this will help you find a bulb you like.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

mj1angier said:


> Most of the time when you pull old the old bulb, it will have a number on the base, like 1115 or the like. Then just take that number and google it -" 1115 LED replacement bulb"
> 
> The bulb may look different but the base will be the same. Also look for a site that give color temperature and LUMENS. this will help you find a bulb you like.


Thanks.


----------



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

Our 2016 TRS came with LEDs for the interior, however the exterior work lights (hitch and utility side) and the yellow entrance bug light were still a stock automotive 1156/1141 based bulb.

One thing I didn't like about a straight LED replacement was that some of the LEDs will be facing the back of the fixture and at least one fixture did not have a reflective background. After searching for a bit, I found on ebay an LED "disk" light that has an 1156 socket to adapt and plug it into. I have not yet received these, but am pretty sure I will like the lights as it appears the interior lights have a similar disk (or rectangular) array of LEDs with all LEDs pointing outward. Actually, there is too much light in the interior when they are all on. 

Good luck.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301364628972?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

brentp said:


> Our 2016 TRS came with LEDs for the interior, however the exterior work lights (hitch and utility side) and the yellow entrance bug light were still a stock automotive 1156/1141 based bulb.
> 
> One thing I didn't like about a straight LED replacement was that some of the LEDs will be facing the back of the fixture and at least one fixture did not have a reflective background. After searching for a bit, I found on ebay an LED "disk" light that has an 1156 socket to adapt and plug it into. I have not yet received these, but am pretty sure I will like the lights as it appears the interior lights have a similar disk (or rectangular) array of LEDs with all LEDs pointing outward. Actually, there is too much light in the interior when they are all on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## berick (Jul 11, 2013)

thefulminator said:


> I purchased all of the LEDs for our trailer on ebay from a seller named 2011_LED based on a recommendation from another Outbacker. The main thing was to get the warm white bulbs. They give about the same color of light that the incandescent bulb do. Below is a list of all of the different bulbs I purchased. I only replaced the bulbs that would pull power from the battery when dry camping. I didn't bother with the running or tail lights because they only use the tow vehicle power
> 
> I was able to get the seller to let me buy (2) of these to use for the step lights.
> 
> 10pcs T10 194 168 W5W 921 Warm White BULB 1-5050 SMD LED LIGHT


I hope you and your wife are still happy with these LED's. I ordered a set for my unit as well and the deciding factor for me was the fact your wife was an interior decorator and she was okay with them. I'm hoping they are a tad brighter than the oem incandescents they are replacing but not that bright white or bluish color.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Would these work? Not sure if this link has been posted yet

https://www.amazon.ca/GRV-13-5050-Wedge-Super-Bright/dp/B00EDFM6R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470856995&sr=8-1&keywords=GRV+T10+921+194+13-5050+SMD+Wedge+LED+Bulb+lamp+Super+Bright+Warm+White+DC+12V+Pack+of+10


----------

